
The Framing of Notre-Dame de Paris - onetimemanytime
http://www.notredamedeparis.fr/en/la-cathedrale/architecture/la-charpente/
======
SiempreViernes
Topical, if a bit morbid I'd say.

It's also not in english for the most part despite being the english version
of the page, but that's just france I suppose.

~~~
onetimemanytime
at another site I read that it holds the equivalent of 21 hectares of forest

